# Is it safe to have my pothos ( hose plant) roots in my aquarium?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

pothos can't live completely under water.. if you have the top half sticking out of the aquarium then go right ahead.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

As i stated i just want the roots in the aquarium with a little of the stem in as well.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Sure, go ahead. One LFS has Pothos Ivy thriving like that! The root system has actually taken over about ½ of the whole tank (about 400 l).  I wouldn't place a new cutting in the tank, though, in fear of its fluids leaking into the tank (though they should be safe). So, a rooted cutting might be the best option or a well washed potplant (might take a bit time adjusting to watery conditions).


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

why wouldn't it be safe? it's non toxic. My iguana eats it. i find new clippings actually grow better with roots emmersed.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Go ahead and try it. It should grow out just OK.

I've tried it before from cuttings. They grow out roots in time. Good to add that wild jungle look to the overall tank


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Thanks everyone. I have one that is in a glass vase with water in it already and it has it's water roots too. I am going to give it a go. Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the filter in my terrarium. I have had that pothos in there for a few months. It started from one leave, but i have enough nutrients in there to grow a heavy planted ten gallon too. But anyway, it is living proof pothos does okay emmersed.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Pothos is a really nice plant to grow like that. It grows fast and prettily and so do many other house plants when grown like that. 

I had lots of Pothos growing from my old 38G tank, you can see some leaves on the left side of the picture in this message, but most of it is growing against the wall behind the tank and can't be seen: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/271261-post116.html


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*



rain- said:


> Pothos is a really nice plant to grow like that. It grows fast and prettily and so do many other house plants when grown like that.
> 
> I had lots of Pothos growing from my old 38G tank, you can see some leaves on the left side of the picture in this message, but most of it is growing against the wall behind the tank and can't be seen: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/271261-post116.html


Rain your tank looks amazing. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

Daniel*Swords said:


> So, a rooted cutting might be the best option or a well washed potplant


You mean I can grow pot in my aquarium!? ROFL....


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Oh, shhh! You didn't hear it from me then! :hihi:


----------

